# Elbert Hubbard



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sorry Serge's Aramis thread has been closed because at the end of it Almaviva quotes Elbert Hubbard. I once saw a list of the ten least enticing book titles in publishing history. They included 'The Truncheon: Romance and Reality' and 'Who's Who in Australian Embroidery'. Another was 'The Philosophy of Elbert Hubbard'. Almaviva's post is the first time I have seen this man referred to, and perhaps indicates someone has read the book.

I remember the title of the list was 'I couldn't pick it up'.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't read the book. Like I said, what I've quoted in that thread is something that a friend sent to me by PM. I presume that the friend in question may have read the book, but it's not for me to put the friend on the spot, so, if he/she wants to show up here and reply to your question, fine.


----------

